# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  cottage with kitchenette

## Danu

I will be at the end of mai in Port Antonio n I'm looking for a place near the center n the beach with kitchenette.
maybe someone have a idea for me...
that will be great
thanks a lot n wish u a wonderful time

danu[ :Smile:

----------


## sammyb

Places directly on the beach are difficult to come by.  Frenchman Cove has their own private beach and rent units there.  Not sure of your price range. Tropical Lagoon is on the Blue Lagoon and has cottages with a kitchen and kitchenettes. Norse Point is a cottage directly on the water comes with a chef/housekeeper.  Of course depending on your budget their are villas on the Blue Lagoon but prices are steep.  I think I recall there is a unit on the water listed on Airbnb but I have no personal knowledge of the unit/villa.  If you are wanting something near the beach I would recommend Winnifred Breeze Ms. Scott has several units and it's an easy walk to Winnifred Beach

----------


## Danu

Thank u... I will check some of them :Smile:

----------

